# SermonAudio recommendations?



## Jash Comstock (Mar 16, 2014)

I am currently deployeto Afghanistan, and chapel is sketchy. My protestant choices are an ultra-contemporary Calvary Chapel chaplain, and a reformed-ish Missouri Synod Lutheran. That being said, I am trying to supplement my diet with Sermon Audio, and was looking for suggestions. Any recommendations from my fellow PB'ers?


----------



## yeutter (Mar 16, 2014)

I live in Thailand so am on the opposite time zone from the Eastern United States. I attend a fundamentalist Baptist Church which is Soveriegn Grace in its orientation but still I find myself yearning for a more formal dignified worship service. In the evening here I frequently listen to the Ballymena Free Presbyterian Church of Ulster live on Sermon Audio. Later I listen to the live worship service from the Heritage Reformed Congregation in Burgessville Ontario.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2014)

Joel Beeke.


----------



## Berean (Mar 16, 2014)

Alistair Begg - Truth For Life

Truth For Life - Alistair Begg - SermonAudio.com


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 16, 2014)

The Reverend D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones, 1,600 free downloadable sermons.

Martyn Lloyd-Jones of Westminster Chapel Official Site | MLJ Trust


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 16, 2014)

If you can live stream over the internet, you might want to consider the worship services at Tenth Presbyterian in Philadelphia or First Presbyterian in Columbus, SC. That's what I do if I'm home with a sick young-un. For online sermons, just about anything Sinclair Ferguson does is wonderful. I also thought the series on John we had at our church (Bethel, Leesburg, VA) was first-rate. If I were in your shoes, I'd likely try the Missouri Synod church.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 16, 2014)

My sermons are on there...but I'd choose Beeke or Ferguson.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 16, 2014)

Baroque Norseman said:


> Joel Beeke.



Hear, hear!


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 16, 2014)

I second (or is it third?) Joel Beeke. I would also recommend Dr. David P. Murrary who teaches at PRTS, Sinclair Ferguson, R.C. Sproul Sr. and Paul Washer.


----------



## Somerset (Mar 17, 2014)

Romans922 said:


> My sermons are on there...but I'd choose Beeke or Ferguson.



Your modesty does you credit.

Josh - will be praying for you whilst you are in harm's way.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 17, 2014)

Sinclair Ferguson, Joel Beeke, and Ian Hamilton.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 17, 2014)

Ferguson.


----------



## SolaSaint (Mar 17, 2014)

I'll say another Amen for Beeke and he has lots of sermons. Also the same with Washer. And one more addition--Mark Dever.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 17, 2014)

Edward Donnelly, Warren Peel, R. C. Sproul, Joe Morecraft, David Reese, Adam Kuenher, and Kenneth Stewart.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Mar 17, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Edward Donnelly, Warren Peel, R. C. Sproul, Joe Morecraft, David Reese, Adam Kuenher, and Kenneth Stewart.



I second Sproul and Morecraft.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 17, 2014)

JimmyH said:


> The Reverend D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones, 1,600 free downloadable sermons.
> 
> Martyn Lloyd-Jones of Westminster Chapel Official Site | MLJ Trust


I was just going to recommend this! Few preachers can match the good Doctor


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 17, 2014)

James White and Don Fry of Phoenix Reformed Baptist Church


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2014)

My top three recommendations:
Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian Church (GA), Pastor Todd Ruddell -- Christ Covenant Reformed Presbyterian - SermonAudio.com
Greenville Presbyterian Church (FCC), Pastor Robert McCurley -- Greenville Presbyterian Church - SermonAudio.com
Loughbrickland Reformed Presbyterian Church (I), Pastor David Silversides -- Loughbrickland Reformed Presbyterian - SermonAudio.com

I'll also add that Pastor Ruddell is a member here on the PuritanBoard, as well as several of his flock. I believe we have some people from Greenville on here as well.


----------



## SolaSaint (Mar 17, 2014)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> James White and Don Fry of Phoenix Reformed Baptist Church



Now I need to go back and update mine to James White although I mostly listen to Dividing Line instead of his sermons. Not sure if DL is on Sermonaudio?


----------



## Frosty (Mar 17, 2014)

David Silversides


----------



## Andres (Mar 17, 2014)

I've really, really been blessed by a series our Pastor (and PB member) Rev Mark Koller has been working through. You can find the series here.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 17, 2014)

Andres said:


> I've really, really been blessed by a series our Pastor (and PB member) Rev Mark Koller has been working through. You can find the series here.



Wow. That looks like a great series!


----------



## Andres (Mar 17, 2014)

reaganmarsh said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I've really, really been blessed by a series our Pastor (and PB member) Rev Mark Koller has been working through. You can find the series here.
> ...



'Tis indeed, brother! I've read various books and articles on the Sabbath but I can honestly say, this series has probably deepened my understanding of what it means to honor the Fourth Commandment more than anything else.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 17, 2014)

Andres said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



With that recommendation, I'll look forward to working through it soon, then. Thanks!


----------

